# Look what I can do!



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

What are all these greens things in my dish? Hmm... They look pretty yummy.









Maybe just a little nibble. Aren't I a good bird? Eating my veggies...









You mean I'm supposed to eat that stuff?! Yeah right mom!









lol We are working on getting Charlie to eat his veggies. He is nibbling on them but I don't know if he is actually eating them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a good boy pretending to eat his veggies


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

At least he's getting the taste in his mouth. :lol: He can't hate it too much or he wouldn't even nibble it, when my guys don't like something they shake their heads the second their tongue touches it.


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

hehe, what a messy guy!  Hope he starts "eating" them soon!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! He's trying.

Bea: Dooby does that with parsley, he hates the stuff.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Haha very good


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a good boy, eating his veggies, I agree if he didn't like them he wouldn't be touching them at all when mine don't like something they just walk away


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe, he is a good boy. How could you not resist that face! Mmm...thats Broccoli, now Willow would be envious.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch did that with his carrots now he loves them


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Awww so cute and clever!! and i like his play stand !


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Charlie is becoming quite the character. He has one of those wind chime toys and he loves playing with it and screeching at it. He was on one of his perches the other day and started batting his wings like make. lol It was like he was trying to lift his entire cage off the floor. Very funny to watch.


----------

